# Ideas For Gift Baskets



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I have this Christmas taken care of gift wise. With all the ice and cold temps I think now is a good time to start on next year. I have been crocheting cotton dish rags. Going to start on some net scrubbies soon. Please give me your ideas. For men my thoughts are jerky,jam,tobaggans. Ladies homemade soap, dish rags,candles, kitchen scrubbies , and homemade pillow cases. I want next year to be mostly homemade except for the little ones. 
Blessings<><
Jan


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I, too, like to think ahead. I've been thinking about Kahlua (sp?) as I ran across the recipe the other day. Also been thinking about a barbeque sauce and jerky.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are a few of the things I've made and given out. Vanilla, creamed honey, lip balm, homemade bread, lotion bar, bar soap, candy, knitted dish cloths, cookies, fruit cake. I'll be following this thread for more suggestions too.


----------



## Brickhouse1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't know if this is considered homemade, but a set of vegetable plants you've started for the recipient to plant in their garden in the spring. You can have a theme, like a bruschetta (tomato, basil, garlic) or salsa (tomato, cilantro, jalapeno) garden, or a hard-to-start plant, etc. Include some of your favorite recipes. Sure, it might be a pot of dirt when you give it, but that's when your creativity can kick in to make it look special.


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

I always revert back to food...I am very fond of teas...the old standby Russian tea with the tang (we have all made and received that one)...and my latest Chai mix...love that one too. Pumpkin fudge, peanut butter fudge, jams, bourbon balls, cheese logs especially the chocolate/peanut butter cheese log, truffles and jerky...the salmon jerkey was well received....Food is always the right size and color!...Got an email from Stephen Raichin the barbecue king who suggested making up jars of spice rub to use on meats you grill...that would be something new and different and creative and probably well received. Always interested in new ideas for home made gifts


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I actually like to make kits as gift baskets. If someone I know is into gardening, I'll make a "basket" from a pretty planter filled with garden tools and seed packets. Or if they're into canning, then a crate with a dozen jars, Tattler lids, ClearJel, pickling spice, etc. Or into scrapbooking, then a project box with assorted papers, stamps and accessories.

I always find it's nice to encourage someone's unique creativity than gift them with my own. Of course, you can always add something personal you've made or decorate the container with your creation.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Actually - this would not be a Christmas only thing - I am working on gift baskets of sorts for granddaughters - when they are young and striking out on their own, they cannot afford the kind of soaps and shampoo etc. they would like so a "gift" basket with these things is a great birthday gift !!!! Thanks for the suggestions - never thought of putting drink mixes in !


----------

